

Be a Good Turk Boss - Mechanical Turk Tips from Feedback Army - raffi
http://blog.feedbackarmy.com/business-musings/be-a-good-turk-boss-mechanical-turk-tips/

======
patio11
I always get the feeling when reading about Mechanical Turk that for a service
which promises the ability to get arbitrary amounts of lumpen labor for
pennies with an API you have to do an awful lot of speaking to individually
identifiable people about pennies, which is so far from my desired job
description it isn't even funny.

(The attraction for me when I used FeedbackArmy was that they took care of the
"managing turkers" headache for me. I boggle that someone would want to do
that, but I guess people boggle about my business model, too...)

~~~
mahmud
Mechanical Turk is the Pink Sheets of human dignity.

------
angelbob
Neat tips. I especially like the idea of joining Turk-worker communities and
asking what they prefer. Good customer service to your employees, too ;-)

Solid numbers for times and prices are also welcome.

And "ask open-ended questions" sounds like good advice, especially early on
when you want reviews and ideas rather than very specific, closed tasks.

------
mcantor
Most Turkers are women? That's very odd to read. I distinctly remember an
article posted to HN a few weeks ago where a "Turk Boss" asked Turkers to take
pictures of themselves, and a vast majority appeared to be Indian men.

~~~
donw
This could easily be self-selection bias; many women may very well shy away
from sending their pictures away anonymously for cultural reasons.

------
asdf333
great article. thank you for posting.

